# Probleme beim Booten von UML (usermode-linux)

## immo

Hallo, ich habe gemäß der Anleitung auf www.gentoo.org UML bei mir installiert. 

```
bash-2.05b$ linux ubd0=root_fs ubd1=swap_fs

Checking for the skas3 patch in the host...not found

Checking for /proc/mm...not found

tracing thread pid = 4797

Linux version 2.4.19-51um (root@gentoo) (gcc version 3.2.2) #1 Wed Jul 2 12:28:49 CEST 2003

On node 0 totalpages: 8192

zone(0): 8192 pages.

zone(1): 0 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: ubd0=root_fs ubd1=swap_fs root=/dev/ubd0

Calibrating delay loop... 1087.85 BogoMIPS

Memory: 29052k available

Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Checking for host processor cmov support...Yes

Checking for host processor xmm support...No

Checking that ptrace can change system call numbers...OK

Checking that host ptys support output SIGIO...Yes

Checking that host ptys support SIGIO on close...No, enabling workaround

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

VFS: Diskquotas version dquot_6.4.0 initialized

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12a (20020514) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

JFFS version 1.0, (C) 1999, 2000  Axis Communications AB

JFFS2 version 2.1. (C) 2001 Red Hat, Inc., designed by Axis Communications AB.

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256).

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Universal TUN/TAP device driver 1.5 (C)1999-2002 Maxim Krasnyansky

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : scsi_debug, Version: 0.58 (20020302), num_devs=1, dev_size_mb=8, opts=0x0

  Vendor: Linux     Model: scsi_debug        Rev: 0003

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03

blkmtd: error, missing `device' name

Initializing software serial port version 1

mconsole (version 2) initialized on /home/immo/.uml/Do31a5/mconsole

Partition check:

 ubda: unknown partition table

 ubdb: unknown partition table

UML Audio Relay

Initializing stdio console driver

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

UMSDOS: msdos_read_super failed, mount aborted.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

JFFS: Trying to mount a non-mtd device.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 62:00) ...

Write attempted on readonly ubd device 0

end_request: I/O error, dev 62:00 (User-mode block device), sector 65680

reiserfs: journal-837: IO error during journal replay

Replay Failure, unable to mount

reiserfs_read_super: unable to initialize journal space

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 62:00

 

bash-2.05b$ su

Password: 

bash-2.05b# linux ubd0=root_fs ubd1=swap_fs

Checking for the skas3 patch in the host...not found

Checking for /proc/mm...not found

tracing thread pid = 4826

Linux version 2.4.19-51um (root@gentoo) (gcc version 3.2.2) #1 Wed Jul 2 12:28:49 CEST 2003

On node 0 totalpages: 8192

zone(0): 8192 pages.

zone(1): 0 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: ubd0=root_fs ubd1=swap_fs root=/dev/ubd0

Calibrating delay loop... 1308.72 BogoMIPS

Memory: 29052k available

Dentry cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Checking for host processor cmov support...Yes

Checking for host processor xmm support...No

Checking that ptrace can change system call numbers...OK

Checking that host ptys support output SIGIO...Yes

Checking that host ptys support SIGIO on close...No, enabling workaround

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

VFS: Diskquotas version dquot_6.4.0 initialized

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12a (20020514) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

JFFS version 1.0, (C) 1999, 2000  Axis Communications AB

JFFS2 version 2.1. (C) 2001 Red Hat, Inc., designed by Axis Communications AB.

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

SLIP: version 0.8.4-NET3.019-NEWTTY (dynamic channels, max=256).

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Universal TUN/TAP device driver 1.5 (C)1999-2002 Maxim Krasnyansky

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : scsi_debug, Version: 0.58 (20020302), num_devs=1, dev_size_mb=8, opts=0x0

  Vendor: Linux     Model: scsi_debug        Rev: 0003

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03

blkmtd: error, missing `device' name

Initializing software serial port version 1

mconsole (version 2) initialized on /root/.uml/HxKdN0/mconsole

Partition check:

 ubda: unknown partition table

 ubdb: unknown partition table

UML Audio Relay

Initializing stdio console driver

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 4096)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

UMSDOS: msdos_read_super failed, mount aborted.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

JFFS: Trying to mount a non-mtd device.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 62:00) ...

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

INIT: version 2.84 booting

Gentoo Linux; http://www.gentoo.org/

 Copyright 2001-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.; Distributed under the GPL

 * Mounting proc at /proc...  [ ok ]

 * Mounting devfs at /dev...  [ ok ]

 * Starting devfsd...Started device management daemon v1.3.25 for /dev

  [ ok ]

 * Activating (possible) swap...Adding Swap: 513016k swap-space (priority -1)

  [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read-only (if necessary)...  [ ok ]

 * Checking root filesystem...fsck 1.33 (21-Apr-2003)

Reiserfs super block in block 16 on 0x6200 of format 3.6 with standard journal

Blocks (total/free): 256256/154015 by 4096 bytes

Filesystem is NOT cleanly umounted

Filesystem seems mounted read-only. Skipping journal replay.

Checking internal tree..finished                  

  [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write...  [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to gentoo2...  [ ok ]

 * Calculating module dependencies...  [ ok ]

 * Using /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4:

modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.19-51um/modules.dep (No such file or directory)

 * Checking all filesystems...fsck 1.33 (21-Apr-2003)

  [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems...  [ ok ]

 * Activating (possibly) more swap...  [ ok ]

 * Caching service dependencies...  [ ok ]

 * Setting system clock to hardware clock [UTC]...modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.19-51um/modules.dep (No such file or directory)

modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.19-51um/modules.dep (No such file or directory)

modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.19-51um/modules.dep (No such file or directory)

modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.19-51um/modules.dep (No such file or directory)

 * Failed to set system clock to hardware clock

  [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  Problem starting needed services.

 *         "bootmisc" was not started.

 * Setting user font...Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console

/sbin/rc: line 61: /dev/vc/2: No such file or directory

/sbin/rc: line 61: /dev/vc/3: No such file or directory

/sbin/rc: line 61: /dev/vc/4: No such file or directory

/sbin/rc: line 61: /dev/vc/5: No such file or directory

/sbin/rc: line 61: /dev/vc/6: No such file or directory

/sbin/rc: line 61: /dev/vc/7: No such file or directory

modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.19-51um/modules.dep (No such file or directory)

/sbin/rc: line 61: /dev/vc/8: Permission denied

modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.19-51um/modules.dep (No such file or directory)

/sbin/rc: line 61: /dev/vc/9: Permission denied

modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.19-51um/modules.dep (No such file or directory)

/sbin/rc: line 61: /dev/vc/10: Permission denied

 * Failed to set user font

  [ !! ]

 * Loading key mappings...Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console

 * Error loading key mappings

  [ !! ]

 * Bringing lo up...  [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator...  [ ok ]

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

 * Starting syslogd, klogd...  [ ok ]

 * Starting dcron...  [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems...  [ ok ]

 * Starting local...  [ ok ]

```

Als FS nutze ich reiserfs, ich habe das System von einem Stage1 aus kompiliert. Ich habe das ganze mehrmals wiederholt, aber der Bootvorgang bricht immer bei 

```
* Starting local...  [ ok ] 
```

 ab. Auch ext2 als FS zeigte keine Änderung. Was haben die anderen Fehlermeldungen während des Bootvorgangs zu bedeuten? Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann, da UML doch eine tolle Sache ist und ich es gerne ausprobieren würde. Falls ihr mehr Infos benötigt, meldet euch.

Danke im vorraus,

Jan

----------

## immo

Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass man UML trotzdem benutzen kann, auch wenn der Bootvorgang bei besagter Stelle abbricht. Nur wie kann ich in das UML eine SSH-Verbindung aufbauen ?

----------

## sawsaw

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 62:00) ...

Write attempted on readonly ubd device 0

end_request: I/O error, dev 62:00 (User-mode block device), sector 65680

reiserfs: journal-837: IO error during journal replay

Replay Failure, unable to mount

reiserfs_read_super: unable to initialize journal space

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 62:00

Also ich würde mal vermuten daß das reiserfs keinen Platz fürs Journal findet.

wenns stimmt mit dd if=/dev/zero of=new_filesystem seek=<neue Größe> count=1

ein ein größes root_fs erzeugen,mkreiserfs new_filesyste, beide files mit loop-device mounten und  dateien von alt auf neu kopieren

mfg Wolfgang

----------

